# Which English Test is easier?



## aadilabbasi (Oct 24, 2014)

TOEFL iBT
 PTE Academic
 Cambridge CAE
 IELTS Academic
 IELTS General
 Occupational English Test OET

Please reply with details, which and why?


----------



## thomasvo (Apr 20, 2014)

PTE as far as I'm concerned
Only tried IELTS general and PTE academic. Did IELTS 4 times, I always missed out by 0.5 on 1 subject to get band 8. Did PTE once and had the max score on all 4 subjects.


----------



## aadilabbasi (Oct 24, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> PTE as far as I'm concerned
> Only tried IELTS general and PTE academic. Did IELTS 4 times, I always missed out by 0.5 on 1 subject to get band 8. Did PTE once and had the max score on all 4 subjects.


Good to hear that, I must check it out


----------



## shermil (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess this thread needs more replies


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

I unknowingly went in for an IELTS general when I was applying form my subclass 573 visa in 2008 And then had to sit for IELTS academic 2 weeks after the general one. In both I scored 8.5. 

Didn't think there was much difference between them in regards to which one was more difficult.
Both passed in first try. 

Sent from my iPhone using Australia Forum App


----------



## daveenajohns (Oct 11, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> PTE as far as I'm concerned
> Only tried IELTS general and PTE academic. Did IELTS 4 times, I always missed out by 0.5 on 1 subject to get band 8. Did PTE once and had the max score on all 4 subjects.


I second that. PTe is the way to go.


----------



## JasleenKaur (Oct 24, 2015)

aadilabbasi said:


> TOEFL iBT
> PTE Academic
> Cambridge CAE
> IELTS Academic
> ...


IELTS is one of the best English language test but PTE is also good enough in this race because PTE takes hardly 5-7 working days for results.


----------

